
SpaceVim – Like spacemacs, but for vim - wsdjeg
https://github.com/SpaceVim/SpaceVim
======
wsdjeg
SpaceVim Features

    
    
        Neovim-centric
        Modular configuration
        Lazy-load 90% of plugins with dein.vim
        Robust, yet light weight
        Unite centric work-flow
        Extensive Neocomplete setup
        Central location for tags
        Lightweight simple status/tabline
        Premium color-schemes

